# I could punch a  wall :) :) :)



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

The title says everything.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jul 8, 2015)

Rest in pieces.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 8, 2015)

who is it


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> who is it



It's Chadder... Even though that's kind of a good thing because I can get rid of him without feeling sad because I lost a good vilager.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 8, 2015)

I want to know why there is a smiley face in the title.... Creeepppyyy


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jul 8, 2015)

That reminds me when I reset my town, and Queenie had her plot there too. I thought 'really Queenie?'

I'm sure if I had tried putting a PWP there, Isabelle would be all 'oh no its too close to the train station etc.' But its fine for villagers to stick their plots there then. I was so happy when I got rid of Queenie. And I wish you good luck and much joy for when Chadder finally leaves!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 8, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I want to know why there is a smiley face in the title.... Creeepppyyy



Because I'm pretty sure I had a nervous breakdown!


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 8, 2015)

Dude, if you think that is bad.. I had a villager move in and block one of my southern bridges. like, what? If I can't build there then they shouldnt be able to lay their houses there. /=


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Jul 8, 2015)

Yikes...didn't know villagers could build houses that close the the train station! The closest mine have moved is to the right of the stone platform.


----------



## Ghostly (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you try to plot reset? If not, then I'm guessing Chadder is your 9th villager.


----------



## Shay10 (Jul 8, 2015)

That's where camofrog moved to in me bf's town xD Don't punch a wall, my friend did that and broke her hand.....


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 8, 2015)

AnEndlessOcean said:


> Yikes...didn't know villagers could build houses that close the the train station! The closest mine have moved is to the right of the stone platform.



I didn't think they could either, but I was plot resetting and a villager placed their plot that close too. It kind of annoys me that the game allows it. Not to mention that Isabelle would never let us place our house that close.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 9, 2015)

Ghostly said:


> Do you try to plot reset? If not, then I'm guessing Chadder is your 9th villager.



I don't plot reset, it's too frustrating. And he is my 7th villager I think.


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 9, 2015)

Omg I need to see this is person when they move in. Keep us updated.


----------



## katronsensei (Jul 9, 2015)

Isabelles a hypocrite.. Lets face it guys .-.


----------



## Hide (Jul 9, 2015)

Bella moved in the worst possible area right next to my house all over my hybrids, I feel what you're going though. ;-;


----------



## Silica_Meowmeow (Jul 9, 2015)

Yikes, I didn't know villagers could put house plots that close! That's insane. >.<

Hopefully he'll move soon, I wish you luck with not punching walls!


----------



## Mekan1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Try to eat him. He is a cheese mouse. Or if you have a cat villager, you know they want him.


----------



## Fiddle (Jul 10, 2015)

Ugh, I hate it when villagers move in the worst places.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 10, 2015)

Silica_Meowmeow said:


> Yikes, I didn't know villagers could put house plots that close! That's insane. >.<
> 
> Hopefully he'll move soon, I wish you luck with not punching walls!



Thanks, however the villagers who settle in the worst place usually end up staying there for months while your dreamies beg you to leave every day. Hopefully this will not be the case lmao.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 10, 2015)

if it bothers you where the villagers plot their homes then why didn't you plot reset? usually people who want a perfect town do that~
I personally always let villagers plot where they desire and I kind of change my town decor according to that *shrug*


----------



## Squidward (Jul 10, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> if it bothers you where the villagers plot their homes then why didn't you plot reset? usually people who want a perfect town do that~
> I personally always let villagers plot where they desire and I kind of change my town decor according to that *shrug*



Because I don't have the nerves and I usually don't care where they are but this is just plain awful.


----------



## monalu11 (Jul 10, 2015)

Yup. Erik moved smack in front of a bridge and Daisy (getting rid of her phew) moved into the one spot that I did not ever want anyone to move into!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Jul 11, 2015)

Rest in ravioli.

Hey, at least you'll have good things happen to you. Something that bad means you'll get Julian or something when the game tries to get on your good side.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 11, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> Rest in ravioli.
> 
> Hey, at least you'll have good things happen to you. Something that bad means you'll get Julian or something when the game tries to get on your good side.



I really could rest in some ravioli right now. I know, this game has been kind to me on many occasions so I'm not worried at all!


----------



## saccharine (Jul 11, 2015)

I had Molly set up her house in front of my house on my hyrbids. /facepalms
I didn't want to let her go but I had too. orz


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 11, 2015)

I forgot to plot reset when I had Flora move in from the campsite. I have a bunch of bushes in front of my house to line a walkway and she destroyed a bunch of them and is basically just a few spaces from being on my doorstep. I haven't gotten her out yet and I haven't forgotten to plot reset since then either.


----------



## Lively (Jul 12, 2015)

Aw man, I hate that. I wish you can choose where they move like in like pwps


----------



## Squidward (Jul 12, 2015)

Bulbadragon said:


> I forgot to plot reset when I had Flora move in from the campsite. I have a bunch of bushes in front of my house to line a walkway and she destroyed a bunch of them and is basically just a few spaces from being on my doorstep. I haven't gotten her out yet and I haven't forgotten to plot reset since then either.



This is the worst.


----------



## Danielle (Jul 12, 2015)

I feel you so hard on this omg. In my newest town someone put their plot right there too and then the next villager put theirs right below the first. :l :l

AND they just loved shoving their houses right below the town hall too so I had to put the fence PWP there as a place holder so no more plots would pop up, and ofc I get a random move in right beside it.


----------



## Chanyeol (Jul 12, 2015)

Omg ikr, I used to have different places for different trees (e.g. all the apples left, like 6-7 trees of them, then the oranges, etc) and Julian settled in the middle of my perfect pears! I only had two trees left and since then I just plant them everywhere to be sure to keep them.. Julian is still in my town and has proposed to move once, I agreed and he changed his mind so now he's still there. U.U


----------



## Owen Grady (Jul 15, 2015)

ouch man 
​


----------



## PeeBraiin (Jul 16, 2015)

If it makes you feel better I payed 80 tbt for Julian and I TTd too much and he left...


----------



## Squidward (Jul 17, 2015)

Chanyeol said:


> Omg ikr, I used to have different places for different trees (e.g. all the apples left, like 6-7 trees of them, then the oranges, etc) and Julian settled in the middle of my perfect pears! I only had two trees left and since then I just plant them everywhere to be sure to keep them.. Julian is still in my town and has proposed to move once, I agreed and he changed his mind so now he's still there. U.U



I hate it when they change their mind, just go!


----------



## hopemayor (Jul 17, 2015)

yeah, just yesterday katt moved in in front of my house. and i mean in front.（；?＿?)


----------



## Akimari (Jul 17, 2015)

I tried putting my reset center around that area and apparently there "wasn't enough room"

Let me repeat that: There wasn't enough room for a 1x1 pothole but there's enough room for a 3x3 house to be planted right down there.

Dammit game.


----------



## Jeff THE Best (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh my word... That is such a wrong place for his house to be in. It is so close to the train station, and so very close to the bulletin board that you won't even be able to see yourself when reading it -_-


----------



## hzl (Jul 17, 2015)

:| that sucks big time, feeling your pain


----------

